# One Person Hitching



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Have any of you tried or currently use anything to help you hitch your outback without a lookout person and not running back and forth from your TV to the hitch to line yourself up? I really wanted to get something to help me hitch up by myself. I did find one product called an â€œEZ-Hitchâ€ Link but I donâ€™t think the bracket will fit well on an Equal-I-zer hitch. I also seen something called a â€œGet Hitchedâ€ Link . I just wanted to put some feelers out there to see if anyone else is using something else that may be better.

Chris


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Practice - Practice - Practice....

I actually can do it faster and better with no help then when someone is trying to help me ... after a few hundred hookups it becomes automatic...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I used a set I bought from eBay for awhile, did okay but took more time pulling them out and setting them up than it would for me to back up a few times. After a while you get it down, usually took me 2-3 times before I was dead on. DrawTite makes some that look pretty good. Here is another brand as well. The ones I had were called Hitch Finder.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I went with Y-Guy's suggestion and use the Hitch Finder. Works really well. I was kind of skeptical (not because I don't trust Y-Guy but because it looks kinda hokey) but it works really well. I'd buy it again.

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just bought the "Hitch Finder" off the guy on eBay. $18.95 total, counting the shipping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do the 1,2,3 approach.

That is the numbers tries it usually takes me. I am getting better.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Minutes taken to hook up alone, getting out 2 or 3 times. 1 minute
Minutes taken with help. 2 to 3 minutes because I do not listen correctly.

Not in any hurry.

.


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

I had a TT that the previous owner had mounted a mirror to the tongue jack. The mirror was mounted on a pvc pipe that slipped into another pipe attached to the jack. It worked out really well, I could see exactly where the TV was in relation to the TT.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I just picked up the "Hitch Finder" from Ebay. I liked the way that one clips on. The other one that I found was a magnetic one. I think the clip on will work and hold better. Thanks for the info!









Chris


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hitch finder guys - remember to keep a rag handy to wipe trailer ball grease off the clip that holds to the ball. Even if I've cleaned mine off it still seems to get some on it.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I use something very similar to the "Get Hitched" link you have above. I bought it at Kmart for $10. It works 100x better than having someone guide me in.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We do it the old fashioned way, the bride drives










And I get to give her directions. I just love that part.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I used to put a piece of tape on the center of the front of the trailer to align myself side-to-side.







Then I would step off the distance, hop in the truck and gun it.







Worked most of the time.







But after I dinged up my license plate a few times







I thought I would try the "FastHitch" from CIPA. FASTHITCH

Can't recommend it though







beause I will use it Tuesday for the first time.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I usually get it on the first or second try (Henselys are a bit tricky) with my homemade hitching mirror- it's a convex mirror than hangs on the rear window so that I can see where I'm going. (Picture in our gallery)
Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want to add a rear view camera. It's tough to back up the truck in a parking lot, let alone hitch up alone. I've got my eye on some. (spendy though!)


----------



## pasquamd (Jan 18, 2005)

uoutcampin2 said:


> Have any of you tried or currently use anything to help you hitch your outback without a lookout person and not running back and forth from your TV to the hitch to line yourself up? I really wanted to get something to help me hitch up by myself. I did find one product called an â€œEZ-Hitchâ€ Link but I donâ€™t think the bracket will fit well on an Equal-I-zer hitch. I also seen something called a â€œGet Hitchedâ€ Link . I just wanted to put some feelers out there to see if anyone else is using something else that may be better.
> 
> Chris
> [snapback]29631[/snapback]​


----------



## pasquamd (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a camera on a temporrary mount. I locate the camera off my tail gate. The camera is fed by 12volts off the truck hitch connector. There are no wire, it sends a radio signal to the 12 volt monitor that I have mounted in my cab. It works well and I can back right up to the ball. It may take a couple of movements backwards and forwards. Although I do get it there with out having to get out and look. The unit I have also has audio so my wife feels like she is helping.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

WHAT?? And waste an opportunity to share an activity with the darling wife?

My wife and I actually used hitching the trailer (well before I got a 5'er) as a chance to play a good game of " I made you curse first". 
DW uses intriquet hand signals like;
Holding ones fingers close together in from of your squinting eye. This means, "come on back" 
Pointing ones finger to the right. Sometimes means move the truck to the right and sometimes means the trailer is to the right. The trick is to guess correctly.
Screaming STOP at the top of ones lungs. Does not necessarily mean you've just backed over the neighbors child, it usually means "You were getting too close".

Going through these manuvers until I get the "OK" sign (held up to the squinting eye), get out to lower the hitch and with the patience of an angel, say, "very good dear, but lets do it again so I can hook up to the hitch ball (yes the round thingy) instead of the tail pipe.
My wife usually always wins this game, then walks away in a huff, at which point I pull forward 10 feet, reset and back right in and hookup.
A side effect of this game is the conversation during the first few hours of the trip is pretty subdued, up until you do something with yuor vastly superior driving skills that she doesn't quite understand. At this point the hitchin game is forgotten and your off onto another sharing opportunity.

And you want to replace all that with some widget!

Regards, Glenn

P.S. Next week, "Wallpapering the guest bath with your beloved".


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glenn,

You got that right. My wife and I are still trying to guess which way I need to go.







I usually get out about 4 or 5 times, check it myself and then try to interpret what she means while doing what I think necessary. We'll get it right one of these days!









But, isn't that half the fun of camping?









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My wife's not all that good at helping line up the hitch.

Brooke, one of the twins, is the best at helping back up to the hitch, she gets me there usually the first time and drops the trailer on the ball for me. If I'm by myself, I get some exercise.........in the truck, out of the truck, repeat







.

Mike


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

Last weekend, I used a Hitch Mirror. It is a great device and it was only myself hitching up the Hensley. Here is the website http://www.travel-trailer.biz/ .

Yesterday, I have a backup camera installed on my Excursion, which seems like it will work pretty well. On Thursday, I plan on putting that to the test.

I know that with the hitch mirror, I do not need any help and its easy to install. It mounts on my tongue jack.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

pas...what kind of camera is it??


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I guess that I am kind-a lucky in this area. My wife and I *both* being graduates of the Army's illustrious Air Assault School at glorious Fort Campbell KY (home of the Screaming Eagles; 101st Airborne) we have a fairly standard set of hand and arm signals. She normally gets me there in one shot. As long as there are no helicopters hovering close by we are fine. When hitching all signals are for the truck (I can't move the trailer). When parking the rig all signals are for the trailer (Up to me to move truck in the right direction).

Jared


----------

